# God's Number for 4x4 Found!



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2011)

After a long amount of dedication, cmowla finally found it!













Not expecting two surprise challenges so quickly?!
TOO BAD!

Here's the challenge, short and sweet:
Grab your closest 4x4.
Solve it as soon as possible, one-handed!
And post the time, of course.
Scramble:
f u' D2 F r2 R' L' D L' B' U' F U' F R r u U D R B2 L R u D' L D' U2 u2 B2 u' L2 U2 r2 D F' D' B2 R r'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 30, 2011)

saw the title of the thread

thought "inb4 no it isn't"


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2011)

Gosh darnit.

3:46.43

My hand is now in pain. That's the first and last time I will do that, at least with my current 4x4.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 30, 2011)

cool here's my time, 6:54.781


----------



## RTh (Sep 30, 2011)

You suck ...
3:13.66


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 30, 2011)

2:35.89


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2011)

Jokes on you, I don't have a 4x4x4.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2011)

5:04.19 for me, by the way. FFFUUUUUU K4LLOH
I'll move this do off-topic once it dies down so it doesn't actually effect post count


----------



## MostEd (Sep 30, 2011)

RTh said:


> You suck ...
> 3:13.66


 I supose that was to me, well indeed, i'm better on 5x5 than on 4x4


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn you Stachu, 2:33.27.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

My first thought when I saw the title was, "Not another challenge!?!?!"

5:24.16 [OLL parity].

The previous thread I was reading was the "best type of 4x4x4" thread, where I was saying how much I like the QJ over the Dayan+mf8. Let me just say that's not true when solving OH; the QJ is awful for OH solving.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2011)

Too obvious. Way too obvious. Was hoping it'd be another surprise challenge.

While solving I just thought "please no parity please no parity please no pa... ****".

4:54.02


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice one! You definitely had me going with the thread title. I had just come into work, and was looking at the other surprise challenge thread reading the posts when I see your thread title and BAM, surprise challenge! 

I'm at work, and didn't have a 4x4x4 so I used the Randelshofer applet, and I made sure to scramble and to solve using only one hand (on a track pad too, which I'm still not too terrible comfortable on).

Time: *5:58.81*

Plain 'ol redux

Good one Stachu!


----------



## RTh (Sep 30, 2011)

MostEd said:


> I supose that was to me, well indeed, i'm better on 5x5 than on 4x4


 

That was to Stachu =/


----------



## whauk (Sep 30, 2011)

1:44.51
but you must disqualify me because i didnt use the closest 4x4. i used my mini QJ which is better for OH.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 30, 2011)

2.55.73

My hand is killing me...


----------



## qq280833822 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm interested in 4x4x4's God Algorithm...then I found a reduction solution of length 24 using my 4x4x4 solver(not optimal solution) :
U2 r' D' B' r f (f b') L' F' r U2 L' D' f2 (l' r) r U' D2 F' r2 D R2 F f2 u2 r2


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2011)

2:45.28


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 30, 2011)

3:06.29

Hmm.. next time I see a seductive thread title I'll think twice before clicking it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 30, 2011)

1:23.07 DNF

I couldn't be bothered with OLL parity so I left it out lol

I used a shengshou version 3. It's kinda decent for 444 OH I think...

Btw: Did anyone not get OLL parity?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2011)

1:57.06. No parity because I'm lucky 

Also, I interpreted "closest 4x4" to mean "closest physical 4x4", which fortunately was one of my better cubes. My computer cubes were physically closer, though  And yeah, this was a pretty obvious topic.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 30, 2011)

3:16.45

Got OLL parity at 2:15...that's a pain to do OH...

I've never done 4x4 OH...that was fun!

Did this surprise challenge thing used to be a common occurrence in the past? Or is this a new thing?


----------



## izovire (Sep 30, 2011)

Troll >_> ...Is the thread title like this due to a somewhat recent conversation I started in irc? Comon mang I'm just curious about gods number for 4x4???

I'll do it when I wake up. Oh and some interesting news... the Shengshou 4x4 v.2 and v.3 are identical... I'll post a vid. later as well.


----------



## @uguste (Sep 30, 2011)

3:00.76
dayan-mf8 4x4 is really not good for OH


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw the thread title, and before clicking on the thread I opened the curtains so that I would have good lighting for the challenge that I was about to be surprised with.

2:47.60

OLLparity + PLLparity = FFFUUUUUUUUUUU

EDIT: I did this with OBLBL btw. It actually seems to be not that bad for this.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 30, 2011)

DNF

I can't do OH k


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> 5:04.19 for me, by the way. FFFUUUUUU K4LLOH
> I'll move this do off-topic once it dies down so it doesn't actually effect post count


 
I'm pretty certain that moving a thread to off-topic does not retroactively effect post count. Also I don't see why it matters.



Stefan said:


> Too obvious. Way too obvious.



Agreed, the finder of the number would have published the thread, and it likely would have gone under puzzle theory. You have much learning to do Stachu.

2:24.69 double parity. My OH 4x4 was not at hand.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 30, 2011)

Now you make me put my 4x4 back together... Thanks.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Now you make me put my 4x4 back together... Thanks.


 
Put it together OH.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2011)

Guys, this wasn't like "HAHA I'LL FOOL THEM ALL BECAUSE THIS WILL WORK AND ALL!"
It's half a test of 'who has the common sense to know if the title could be legit.' and 'surprise challenge' at once. 

If I wanted to get real interest, I'd talk about sevening.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 30, 2011)

3:31.21

Stupid OP.




uberCuber said:


> EDIT: I did this with OBLBL btw. It actually seems to be not that bad for this.


 
Samsies. I really like OBLBL.


----------



## Dan456 (Sep 30, 2011)

11:54.79
;'(
Now my hand hurts...


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2011)

3:50.65. 3x3 stage was the hardest part...


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2011)

3:01.31

Lol, first solve of the day. Pretty lucky, actually. Good centers, NP, Fruruf, J-perm.

Obtw, the cube was at least partially on the table pretty much the whole time.


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 30, 2011)

(12:10.08) DNF you've gotten be kidding me

I got a PLL parity... couldn't remember the alg but kept finding ways to rotate the two opposite centers on the front and back lol. oh well. I finally fixed the top edges, but then I had 2 centers on each side that weren't in the right spot. I gave it my best shot I suppose.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2011)

3:29.78 FAERLLE

chinarses


----------



## CRO (Sep 30, 2011)

3:47.58


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 30, 2011)

2:43.39

DP. This was painful.


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

5:08.19
Double Parity

I thought this was gonna be a surprise challenge. I didn't think it would be 4x4OH...


----------



## phenxd (Sep 30, 2011)

Before I opened the thread, I was wondering what the challenge would be...

Can't do it right now, my main 4x4 is at my parents'... and in pieces... That means I'll have to use my Rubik's Revenge D: . OH! D:


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 30, 2011)

2:36.34

You can use the table trick for F3L 

current avg5: 2:20.66

2:14 best

some parity algs are so fast roux-style.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 30, 2011)

2:59.20 SUB 3!!!!!


----------



## mrCage (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm. God's number for 4x4x4 we are not even close to find with current computers. We can find god's number for multi-stage solutions like 5/7/8 stage solving, developed by Bruce Norskog and Charles Tsai respectively. My personal opinion is that low 40's may most likely be the gods number for 4x4x4. But it's gonna take a long time to find out ... Maybe 10 to 20 yrs. Oh well ...

Per


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 30, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> 5:04.19 for me, by the way. FFFUUUUUU K4LLOH
> I'll move this do off-topic once it dies down so it doesn't actually effect post count


Did you use the LL technique I showed you?

and 3:39.49
I didn't think about using the table until I was done with f3l...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank God I b rought my 4x4 to work.

3:06.03 Double parity.

DEAR GOD. THE TABLE ABUSE. Helps so much :O.


----------



## jrb (Sep 30, 2011)

6:56.32

I hate you Stachu

Double parity


----------



## Hershey (Sep 30, 2011)

Challenge not accepted.


----------



## Dimeg (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it the week of misleading topics ?

5min+ timer still running..


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2011)

If someone less important did this, I'm sure there would have been lots of flaming.

anyway, 4:34.34. Funny time. Mini QJ not fit for the job. Especially with table abuse for the last step of my method (L6Dedges)


----------



## Thompson (Sep 30, 2011)

2:16.54


----------



## asportking (Sep 30, 2011)

05:34.46
Is that scramble somehow designed to give you OLL parity every time? Cause it really isn't fun doing it OH.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 30, 2011)

2:59.66 lol chose the wrong 4x4


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2011)

I was like... probably another surprise challenge... nah, not right after the other o... raeg.

Time: 2:08.11

1:04 reduction... LL at like 1:30 and of course DOUBLE PARITY >:|


----------



## Olji (Sep 30, 2011)

This will teach me to not read one last thread before going to bed...

6:38.18

Note to self: Don't read threads on Speedsolving...

Really glad that I only had PLL Parity... *Phew*


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 30, 2011)

2:30.09


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

DNF

.. or to elaborate, I kept using table abuse to align again, and again .. and again. I think one realignment table abuse was met with far too much force and, well a cubeplosion and a broken core piece.

I would have liked to finish but with shipping China to UK, cleaning up the lounge floor etc would have resulted in a 36:14:08:24.04 .. I'll take the DNF and mourn the ss v3 



Spoiler


----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2011)

2:59.97 

Talk about cutting it close. Dayan is awful for 4x4 because of how big it is.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 30, 2011)

2:44.69
first redux solve in 3 months, no parity :3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 30, 2011)

2:45.47 PP

Got somehow exited about the thread title, then I remembered yesterday's challenge..


----------



## Tortin (Sep 30, 2011)

2:17.78

Ow my hand hurts.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 30, 2011)

Too tired to realise it was another challenge. I gave it a good shot, but I messed up OLL parity and decided to DNF.


----------



## ianography (Sep 30, 2011)

2:39.93.

Curse you, Stachu. Curse you.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 30, 2011)

I only has a 3x3 atm. My 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 are in the post though!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> Curse you, Stachu. Curse you.


 
You don't have to do it if you don't want to?


----------



## ianography (Sep 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You don't have to do it if you don't want to?


 
No, I mean that I thought he was serious when he said God's Number for 4x4 was found.

a.k.a I'm gullible


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 1, 2011)

Common... I was so happy when I read the topic and now I understand why I want a smaller 4x4 than my Dayan !
Anyway this was fun and besides of the double parity, here is my time : 5'44"47.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 1, 2011)

BWAHAHAAHAHAHHA i haz no 4x4


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't click this thread because it was obvious that it is a surprise challenge.
But I actually did to see if I am right.
I have obviously not a strong personality.

My 4x4 is obviously broken.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 1, 2011)

I could not do the 3x3 stage one handed...
2:46.20


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

1:48.82.
I be winnin'
Only PLL parity though.

PS: I didn't table abuse any more than I do 333OH. My Xcube really suited this.

Edit: After seeing some people faster than me at 444 and OH I tried filming, best I got was 2:17 ;_;


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 1, 2011)

2:55.23. Lookahead is so easy.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm already afraid of opening any new threads now. 
luckily I left my 4x4x4 in my apartment.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry, but I currently don't own a 4x4x4. I can't do this challenge.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 1, 2011)

4:13.43 DNF

Gave up after I messed up OLL Parity.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't have a 4x4 that I can OH without killing my left hand that is needed for piano

what's up with the random challenges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Don't have a 4x4 that I can OH without killing my left hand that is needed for piano
> 
> what's up with the random challenges?


 
Ever since Yang Youde came back, a lot of high-ranked members, such as Statue and Chris, have been blackmailed into these sort of threads.

I might just get killed for releasing this high classed information. Yang Youde has henchmen everywhere.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 1, 2011)

1:40.07 DP :O


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 1:40.07 DP :O


 
fuuuuu-


----------



## avgdi (Oct 1, 2011)

I figured it was a challenge before I opened the thread. Fun challenge though.

5:06.12
If I would have gotten OLL parity I would have just DNF'd.


----------



## Florian (Oct 1, 2011)

1:46.29 OLL-Skip without Parity
About 1:10 Redux


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 1, 2011)

FUUUU Stachu. 

DNF

lol, I don't practice OH. Got OH amnesia'd for an alg and just rage quit. Made up to about 4 mins. Sucks because after, I had no parity and a PLL I can actually perform on OH. Eff.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 1, 2011)

3:23.91. Done with a mini-QJ, didn't use the table.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 1, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Put it together OH.


 
One of my center pieces is broken. So  That would be a pain......


----------



## nccube (Oct 1, 2011)

2:54.70 No parity


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Jokes on you, I don't have a 4x4x4.



+1 mine broke


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank goodness my 4x4 broke and died. This probably would have taken me more than 30 minutes and then my hand wouldn't be able to cube for like a week.

@Stachu- I see you put a large space before the SURPRISE CHALLENGE text so it didn't show up in the small preview you see when you hover over the link on the home page. I knew Chris' most recent one was a challenge because I saw it in the preview. I checked this one though and it wasn't there, so I clicked. I assume that was deliberate?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 1, 2011)

pi.cubed;[email protected] I see you put a large space before the SURPRISE CHALLENGE text so it didn't show up in the small preview you see when you hover over the link on the home page. I knew Chris' most recent one was a challenge because I saw it in the preview. I checked this one though and it wasn't there said:


> Of course.
> 
> Fun fact: you guys are all pansies if you DNF.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2011)

So I grabbed my nearest 4x4, my SS version 1, but I had to assemble it first.
Turns out I'm missing a blue centre.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 8, 2011)

4:59.41

Man I remember when thats how long it took me to do it two handed.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 8, 2011)

lucky me having the shengshou v3 nearest to me

2:28.53, no parity ftw


----------



## slateman (Oct 8, 2011)

Only have an official Rubik's (read: HORRIBLE) 4x4, and my 6-month old son was in my arms but...

4:35.62

Actually only 13 seconds off my record. Man, I need a good 4x4.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 8, 2011)

slateman said:


> Only have an official Rubik's (read: HORRIBLE) 4x4, and my 6-month old son was in my arms but...
> 
> 4:35.62
> 
> Actually only 13 seconds off my record. Man, I need a good 4x4.


 
Multitasking FTW! 

I wish my 4x4 wasn't broken.


----------



## ljackstar (Oct 12, 2011)

It takes me 4-6min to solve my 3x3 OH... It takes me 4-6 min to solve my 4x4 with both hands if at all.... I don't think mixing those two is a recipe for success


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

6:59.96 OLL Parity. My hand says "OUCH! CURSE YOU, STACHU!"


----------

